# KOA Cigar



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The curls in this wood is amazing. Really should be on a high end kit but I just had to finish anything to get a good look LOL

I'm going to need to figure out how to photo this one to show off the curls. The few stripes you see are only a fraction of the activity on this pen. I'll bring it inside and shoot under lights to see what happens


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

What wood is this? I like it. Beautiful.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> What wood is this? I like it. Beautiful.


KOA from Hawaii.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Excellent work, Bill.. Been a long time since I have seen or handled KOA wood...


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I would like that on my shotgun...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

bill said:


> KOA from Hawaii.


OK, now you done, done it again to me. Now I want to go to Hawaii again and this time get me some wood. Or maybe just go to Hawaii again. I do love Koa wood but have never turned or used any. Now I like that pen even more but either way, it is a nice looking pen.

(edit) Dang me, I just noticed that you said it was Koa in your title. Didn't really pay attention to the title, so I missed it big time. Thanks,


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That is some good looking wood. Nice job on the pen too.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

purdy


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have a friend that lives there, we swap a flat rate box of wood for some pens LOL I just got this and didn't get much KOA but got a lot of different types of local woods. I'm so glad he wrote the names on them or I would have never figured them out. I got a couple pieces big enough for duck calls but I don't make duck calls lol might be time for some more horse trading

I just finished turning a piece of mango. I'll polish it and put it together tonight to post in the morning (I'm liking the sun rise sky for my photos)


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Duck Calls?? Did someone say Duck Calls? LOL Beautiful Pen as always!!! I have always liked the classic look of the cigars!! You sure made it top shelf with that Koa!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Duck Calls?? Did someone say Duck Calls? LOL Beautiful Pen as always!!! I have always liked the classic look of the cigars!! You sure made it top shelf with that Koa!!


Box on it's way. Big piece showing a lot of curls on the end grain so I'm excited to see what it gives when you cut it up


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good looking wood! Finish type? Great work. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Good looking wood! Finish type? Great work. gb


CA buffed and polished


----------

